# Remote access of private IP address



## balupm (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have a windows 2003 server desktop in my office. This is connected to wireless router which inturn is connected to the ISP modem. ISP modem is giving a public IP but the wireless router is making it private for the network.
I have no issues when I am working within the network.

If I want to access my office desktop (an application installed on it), I need to connect via its IP address. As it is private IP iam not able to connect it. Is there any way through which I can access my server which is on private IP.

Any help would be highly appreciated. Guide me to correct forum, if I placed the question in wrong forum.

Regards,
B


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Your wireless router is acting as a Firewall between you and the Internet. If you need to access resources on your office network, then you need to program the router to forward that network traffic to the appropriate resource.

I don't want to assume what resource you are trying to access but I assume you want to access the desktop of the Windows 2003.

To do this, you need to login to your routers configuration and forward port 3389 which is the port that Remote Desktop works on, to the LAN (private) Ip address of your Windows 2003 server.

Most small office routers have nice instructions in their manual on how to accomplish this task. If you don't have the manual you can most likely download it from the manufacturers website. 

There is also a website called portforward.com that has nice tutorials on how to do this with many of the common routers that are out there today.


----------



## nfedei (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello sir...
Hopefully this will help you. I'm not sure what router you currently are working with. But all you have to do is simply port forward port 3389 to your server's private ip address. Then you will simply take your public ip address and put it in the remote desktop where it asks for computer. This will connect your public ip to private...giving you access to your server while off the network...
If you want to reply with make and model of router...I'd be happy to try and walk you through port forwarding if you are unsuccessful. 
Good luck!


----------



## nfedei (Jul 12, 2009)

Too quick Squashman!! Excellent!!
LOL!


----------

